# End of Summer Braai (in CT)



## Mario (11/4/15)

Hey Boyz n Girlz

As summer is coming to n end ,why dont we Cape Town vape junkies have a braai out-doors.

Nothing fancy just braai - meet - drink - vape 

plain and simple


Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (11/4/15)

Great idea @Mario 
If I was in CT i would attend
Hope you have a fab time and please take a photo!

I have moved this thread to "Vape Events & Meets"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/15)

I have also added (in CT) to your title to make it more descriptive

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (11/4/15)

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (11/4/15)

Ok boyz n girlz

So PM me so we can set this up over a weekend (Saturday or Sunday)...lets make this a family day for all to enjoy


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/4/15)

I think @KieranD is in CT next weekend as well doing the CT leg of the E Liquid Project launch.


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/4/15)

Next weekend I can do. Will keep my eye on the thread


----------



## ShaneW (12/4/15)

Sounds like an awesome idea, I'm keen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (12/4/15)

ok locations ?

Tokia Forest
Newlands Forest?
Ou de kraal?

or any other place......


----------



## ShaneW (12/4/15)

Mario said:


> ok locations ?
> 
> Tokia Forest
> Newlands Forest?
> ...



Tokai forest had its own braai a few weeks ago  

I'm new around here so I'll leave that up to you guys to decide


----------



## cfm78910 (12/4/15)

I'm in.


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/4/15)

Will have to be newlands not sure Tokai is operational after the massive fires.


----------



## Riaz (12/4/15)

Great idea. 

I'm in if its after May 12th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (12/4/15)

Im in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeZi169 (24/4/15)

I'm in too


----------



## ZeeZi169 (24/4/15)

@Waheebh


----------



## KB_314 (24/4/15)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Marzuq (24/4/15)

This sounds good. I'm game


----------



## slaterdecent (24/4/15)

I would def be keen lemme know deets.


----------



## jprossouw (11/5/15)

Great idea, im in. Will be cool to meet other vapers


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/5/15)

When it happening now?


----------



## phanatik (11/5/15)

@Mario I'm def keen.

Have do we have a proposed date?


----------



## Ccoetzee (11/5/15)

Sounds cool, will watch thread for details!


----------

